
Show HN: Pingpong – The Antidote to Slack - jamauro
https://usepingpong.com
======
jamauro
Founder of pingpong here. We built pingpong to prioritize long periods of
uninterrupted work so that your team can be more productive. It's made for
async communication and can be realtime when needed.

For our team, we found that slack was stealing our time and attention, making
it difficult to do our best work with the barrage of notifications for things
that aren't urgent, inter-mixed conversations, fear of missing out on a
conversation because you're heads down, and the green, "presence" dot (aka hey
everyone, I'm available to be interrupted).

So we made pingpong to be the antidote to its endlessly-distracting, anxiety-
inducing nature. If your team feels similarly, give pingpong a spin. We'd love
to get some feedback and I'm happy to answer any questions.

~~~
brudgers
Sounds like an interesting problem to solve. But the link only let me enter an
email.

~~~
jamauro
Hey Ben, we've been doing a quick walkthrough the app with people over Google
Hangouts because we haven't built onboarding inside the app. :) I can get you
set up today if you're interested.

------
byoung2
can you import from Slack? That is going to be a must if you want people to
switch. Also do you support integrations/bots/plugins?

~~~
jamauro
We're thinking of how we'll address the import from Slack. Out of curiosity,
why is that a must from your perspective?

We plan to support integrations. Which ones are must haves for you and why?

~~~
byoung2
You are positioning yourself as a Slack competitor, so I would imagine the
most obvious objection is that "we have so much data in slack already". We
have a bunch of bots that are useful like SecurityBot and VacationTracker, and
our CI process sends out useful slack messages at various points. Those would
be the minimum I would think for my company to switch. Of course the real
stakeholders probably have higher demands

